# Various @ Big Brother Finland 2012



## Ruffah (31 Aug. 2012)

*BBFinland8_Iida_and_Pia_Shower_28092012-RUFFAH*





BBFinland8-Iida_and_Pia_Sho…avi (63,17 MB) - uploaded.to

*BBFinland8_Jonna_Nudeshower_28092012-RUFFAH*





BBFinland8-Jonna_Nudeshower…avi (45,16 MB) - uploaded.to

*BBFI8_Girls_Showering_31092012_RUFFAH
*







BBFI8-Girls_Showering_31092…avi (154,76 MB) - uploaded.to


----------



## Ruffah (1 Sep. 2012)

BBFI8-Girls_Changing-010920…avi (44,22 MB) - uploaded.to

*BBFI8_Jonna_A_Changing_01092012_DC1+BC_RUFFAH
*





BBFI8-Jonna_A_Changing-0109…avi (6,08 MB) - uploaded.to

*BBFI8_Tea_Changing_01092012_RUFFAH*






BBFI8-Tea_Changing_01092012…avi (15,94 MB) - uploaded.to

*BBFI8_Pia_Changing_01092012_RUFFAH*






BBFI8-Pia_Changing-01092012…avi (21,95 MB) - uploaded.to

*BBFI8_Leina_Changing_01092012_DC1+BC_RUFFAH*






BBFI8-Leina_Changing-010920…avi (13,02 MB) - uploaded.to


----------



## Ruffah (7 Sep. 2012)

Complete showers

*BBFI8_Leina_Jonna_Shower_02092012_RUFFAH
*





BBFI8-Leina_Jonna_Shower-02…avi (102,28 MB) - uploaded.to

*
BBFI8_Irina_And_Sarah_Nudeshower_02092012_RUFFAH*






BBFI8-Irina_And_Sarah_Nudes…avi (139,35 MB) - uploaded.to


*BBFI8_Tea_Changing_02092012_RUFFAH*






BBFI8-Tea_Changing-02092012…avi (15,49 MB) - uploaded.to

*BBFI8-Leina_Changing_Bra-05092012-RUFFAH*






BBFI8-Leina_Changing_Bra-05…avi (5,72 MB) - uploaded.to

*BBFI8_Jonna_I_05092012_RUFFAH*






BBFI8-Jonna_I-05092012-RUFF…avi (16,09 MB) - uploaded.to


*Jonna A Changing 06092012*






BBFI8-Jonna_A_Changing-0609…avi (4,94 MB) - uploaded.to

*Leina Changing Bra 06092012*






BBFI8-Leina_Changing_Bra-06…avi (9,90 MB) - uploaded.to

*BBFI8_Sarah_And_Johanna_Nude_Shower_07092012 + Leina changing bra again..
*






BBFI8-Sarah_And_Johanna_Nud…avi (100,91 MB) - uploaded.to


*BBFI8_Leina_Changing_07092012_BC_RUFFAH* 






BBFI8-Leina_Changing-070920…avi (29,48 MB) - uploaded.to


----------



## Ruffah (9 Sep. 2012)

*BBFI8_Johannah_Lotion_09092012_RUFFAH*







*Download*

BBFI8-Johannah_Lotion-09092…avi (103,13 MB) - uploaded.to

*BBFI8_Girls_Shower_09092012_RUFFAH*






*Download:*
BBFI8-Girls_Shower-09092012…avi (135,96 MB) - uploaded.to


----------



## Ruffah (10 Sep. 2012)

Very bad today they kept switching cameras..

BBFI8_Johannah_Nudeshower_10092012_RUFFAH






Download:
BBFI8-Johannah_Nudeshower-1…avi (31,09 MB) - uploaded.to

BBFI8_Sarah_Nudeshower_10092012_RUFFAH






Download:

BBFI8-Sarah_Nudeshower-1009…avi (21,11 MB) - uploaded.to

BBFI8_Sarah_Drying_Off_10092012_RUFFAH










Download:
BBFI8-Sarah_Drying_Off-1009…avi (30,09 MB) - uploaded.to


Whale edition for those that like their ladies big:






Download:
BBFI8-Ira_And_Teija_Shower-…avi (18,21 MB) - uploaded.to


----------



## Ruffah (12 Sep. 2012)

*
Download:*
BBFI8-Leina_Nude_Aftershowe…avi (13,92 MB) - uploaded.to








 





 





 





 



*
Download:*
BB8FIN-Johannah_Nudeshower-…avi (119,95 MB) - uploaded.to​


----------



## Ruffah (13 Sep. 2012)

Title:	BBFI8-Leina_Johannah_Nudeshower-13092012-RUFFAH.avi - 32.4 MiB
Time:	3mn 30s
Res.:	720 x 402 - 30.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 1 288 Kbps
Audio:	No sound 
*
Download:*

BBFI8-Leina_Johannah_Nudesh…avi (32,41 MB) - uploaded.to​


----------



## Ruffah (14 Sep. 2012)

Title:	BBFI8-Sarah_After_Shower-14092012-RUFFAH.avi - 9.13 MiB
Time:	36s 800ms
Res.:	800 x 450 - 30.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 1 908 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 160 [email protected] KHz
*
Download:*
BBFI8-Sarah_After_Shower-14…avi (9,13 MB) - uploaded.to



 





 





 



Title:	BBFI8-Johannah_After_Shower-14092012-RUFFAH.avi - 80.9 MiB
Time:	5mn 58s
Res.:	800 x 450 - 30.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 1 725 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 160 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
BBFI8-Johannah_After_Shower…avi (80,95 MB) - uploaded.to



 





 





 





 




Title:	BBFI8-Leina_Sarah_Johannah_Nudeshowers-14092012-RUFFAH.avi - 178 MiB
Time:	14mn 51s
Res.:	800 x 450 - 30.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 1 501 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 160 [email protected] KHz


*Download:*
BBFI8-Leina_Sarah_Johannah_…avi (177,71 MB) - uploaded.to



 





 



Title:	BBFI8-Leina_Ass-1080p-14092012-RUFFAH.avi - 18.9 MiB
Time:	38s 933ms
Res.:	1920 x 1080 - 30.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 3 909 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 160 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
BBFI8-Leina_Ass-1080p-14092…avi (18,95 MB) - uploaded.to​


----------



## Ruffah (21 Sep. 2012)

*Jonna A Changing 15092012
*






Title:	BBFI8-Jonna_A_Changing-15092012-RUFFAH.avi - 6.07 MiB
Time:	33s 600ms
Res.:	800 x 450 - 30.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 1 373 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

BBFI8-Jonna_A_Changing-1509…avi (6,07 MB) - uploaded.to

*Leina Changing 15092012*






Title:	BBFI8-Leina_Changing-15092012-RUFFAH.avi - 11.3 MiB
Time:	56s 300ms
Res.:	800 x 450 - 30.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 1 535 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

BBFI8-Leina_Changing-150920…avi (11,25 MB) - uploaded.to

*Leina changing back*



 

Title:	BBFI8-Leina_Changing_Back-15092012-RUFFAH.avi - 1.67 MiB
Time:	10s 366ms
Res.:	800 x 450 - 30.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 1 204 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

BBFI8-Leina_Changing_Back-1…avi (1,67 MB) - uploaded.to
*
Jonna A Changing back*



 

Title:	BBFI8-Jonna_A_Changing_Back-15092012-RUFFAH.avi - 6.16 MiB
Time:	27s 766ms
Res.:	800 x 450 - 30.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 1 719 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

BBFI8-Jonna_A_Changing_Back…avi (6,16 MB) - uploaded.to

*BBFI8-Johanna_Shower-16092012-RUFFAH*



 





 



Title:	BBFI8-Johanna_Shower-16092012-RUFFAH.avi - 56.0 MiB
Time:	5mn 34s
Res.:	800 x 450 - 30.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 1 263 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
BBFI8-Johanna_Shower-160920…avi (55,98 MB) - uploaded.to



 



Title:	BBFI8-JonnaI_Changing-16092012-RUFFAH.avi - 5.89 MiB
Time:	23s 933ms
Res.:	800 x 450 - 30.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 1 923 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
BBFI8-JonnaI_Changing-16092…avi (5,89 MB) - uploaded.to



 





 





 




Title:	BBFI8-Johanna_Shower-19092012-RUFFAH.avi - 61.5 MiB
Time:	5mn 17s
Res.:	800 x 450 - 30.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 1 488 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
BBFI8-Johanna_Shower-190920…avi (61,54 MB) - uploaded.to



 



Title:	BBFI8-Sarah_Ass-20092012-RUFFAH.avi - 2.73 MiB
Time:	9s 500ms
Res.:	800 x 450 - 30.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 2 399 Kbps
Audio:	

*Download:*
BBFI8-Sarah_Ass-20092012-RU…avi (2,73 MB) - uploaded.to​


----------



## Ruffah (25 Sep. 2012)

Title:	BBFI8-Johannah_Nudeshower-23092012-RUFFAH.avi - 121 MiB
Time:	10mn 25s
Res.:	800 x 450 - 30.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 1 488 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
BBFI8-Johannah_Nudeshower-2…avi (121,29 MB) - uploaded.to



 





 





 



Title:	BBFI8-Sarah_Nudeshower-23092012-RUFFAH.avi - 76.4 MiB
Time:	7mn 37s
Res.:	800 x 450 - 30.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 1 261 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
BBFI8-Sarah_Nudeshower-2309…avi (76,36 MB) - uploaded.to






Title:	BBFI8-Johannah_Shower-24092012-RUFFAH.avi - 69.8 MiB
Time:	5mn 37s
Res.:	800 x 450 - 30.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 1 593 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
BBFI8-Johannah_Shower-24092…avi (69,83 MB) - uploaded.to



 





 



Title:	BBFI8-Sarah_Shower-25092012-RUFFAH.avi - 74.7 MiB
Time:	6mn 27s
Res.:	800 x 450 - 30.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 1 475 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
*
Download:*
BBFI8-Sarah_Shower-25092012…avi (74,69 MB) - uploaded.to



 





 





 



Title:	BBFI8-Johannah_Shower_DC1DC2-25092012-RUFFAH.avi - 57.9 MiB
Time:	5mn 17s
Res.:	800 x 450 - 30.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 1 389 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
BBFI8-Johannah_Shower_DC1DC…avi (57,91 MB) - uploaded.to​


----------



## TV-Junkie (8 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Trepp (13 Okt. 2012)

Cooles Posting


----------



## Ruffah (27 Okt. 2012)

*Johannah Irina 26092012
*


 





 





 



Title: BBFI8-Johannah_Irinna_Shower-26092012-RUFFAH.avi - 66.3 MiB
Time: 5mn 32s
Res.: 800 x 450 - 30.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 535 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
BBFI8-Johannah_Irinna_Showe…avi (66,34 MB) - uploaded.to


*Jonna I Changing 26092012*



 





 



Title: BBFI8-Jonna_I_Changing-26092012-RUFFAH.avi - 7.17 MiB
Time: 32s 766ms
Res.: 800 x 450 - 30.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 694 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
BBFI8-Jonna_I_Changing-2609…avi (7,17 MB) - uploaded.to

*Johannah Evening Shower 26092012*



 





 





 



Title: BBFI8-Johannah_Evening_Shower-26092012-RUFFAH.avi - 74.5 MiB
Time: 6mn 59s
Res.: 800 x 450 - 30.000 fps
Aspect: 16:9
Video: XviD - 1 351 Kbps
Audio: MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
BBFI8-Johannah_Evening_Show…avi (74,50 MB) - uploaded.to​


----------



## Ruffah (27 Okt. 2012)

Title:	BBFI8-Girls_Showering_31092012-RUFFAH.avi - 155 MiB
Time:	14mn 6s
Res.:	800 x 450 - 30.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 1 394 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
BBFI8-Girls_Showering_31092…avi (154,76 MB) - uploaded.to​


----------



## Ruffah (27 Okt. 2012)

J*Johannah 10/10/2012*



 





 



Title:	BBFI8-Johannah_Shower-10102012-RUFFAH.avi - 16.6 MiB
Time:	1mn 35s
Res.:	800 x 450 - 30.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 1 287 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 160 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
http://ul.to/v0iqs377​


----------



## Ruffah (27 Okt. 2012)

*BBFI8-Johannah_Shower-13102012-RUFFAH*



 

 

 



Title:	BBFI8-Johannah_Shower-13102012-RUFFAH.avi - 93.3 MiB
Time:	3mn 48s
Res.:	800 x 450 - 30.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	DivX 5 - 3 256 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 160 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
BBFI8-Johannah_Shower-13102…avi (93,28 MB) - uploaded.to


*BBFI8-Johannah_Aftershower-13102012-DC2-RUFFAH*



 

 

 



Title:	BBFI8-Johannah_Aftershower-13102012-DC2-RUFFAH.avi - 109 MiB
Time:	3mn 39s
Res.:	800 x 450 - 30.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	DivX 5 - 3 967 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 160 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
BBFI8-Johannah_Aftershower-…avi (108,51 MB) - uploaded.to

*BBFI8-Johannah_Aftershower-13102012-BC*



 

 

 



Title:	BBFI8-Johannah_Aftershower-13102012-BC-RUFFAH.avi - 25.1 MiB
Time:	54s 700ms
Res.:	800 x 450 - 30.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	DivX 5 - 3 672 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 160 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
BBFI8-Johannah_Aftershower-…avi (25,07 MB) - uploaded.to
​


----------



## Ruffah (27 Okt. 2012)

*Jonna A Changing 16-10-2012*



 

 

 





 

 

 



*2 Clips download (7MB RAR):*
BBFI8-JonnaA-16102012.rar (7,12 MB) - uploaded.to​


----------



## Ruffah (27 Okt. 2012)

*Jonna A 17102012*



 

 

 

 

*Download (2 Clips 16mb):*
BBFI8-Jonna_A-17102012-RUFF…rar (16,00 MB) - uploaded.to


*Jonna A 18102012*



 

 

 

 

*Download (2 Clips 16mb):*
BBFI8-Jonna_A-18102012-RUFF…rar (15,48 MB) - uploaded.to


*Johannah 18102012*





 



 

Title:	BBFI8-Johannah_Aftershower-13102012-BC-RUFFAH.avi - 25.1 MiB
Time:	54s 700ms
Res.:	800 x 450 - 30.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	DivX 5 - 3 672 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 160 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*

BBFI8-Johannah_Shower-18102…avi (18,16 MB) - uploaded.to

Title:	BBFI8-Johannah_Aftershower-13102012-BC-RUFFAH.avi - 25.1 MiB
Time:	54s 700ms
Res.:	800 x 450 - 30.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	DivX 5 - 3 672 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 160 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
BBFI8-Johannah_AfterShower-…avi (75,36 MB) - uploaded.to
​


----------



## Ruffah (27 Okt. 2012)

*Jonna A & Johannah 19102012*



 

 

 

 

*Download: (17mb Rar - 2 clips)*
BBFI8-Jonna_A_Johannah-1910…rar (17,29 MB) - uploaded.to


*Johannah 21102012*



 

 

 

 

Title:	BBFI8-Johannah_AfterShower-21102012-RUFFAH.avi - 41.7 MiB
Time:	1mn 52s
Res.:	800 x 450 - 30.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 2 933 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 160 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
BBFI8-Johannah_AfterShower-…avi (41,68 MB) - uploaded.to



*Jonna A 21102012*



 

 

 



*Download: (2 clips -17mb RAR)*

BBFI8-Jonna_A-21102012-RUFF…rar (17,16 MB) - uploaded.to


*Jonna A 22102012*



 

 

 

 


*Download: (2 clips -30mb RAR)*

BBFI8-Jonna_A-22102012-RUFF…rar (30,12 MB) - uploaded.to​


----------



## TV-Junkie (31 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank, für die Videos!!!


----------



## chsnbg (9 Sep. 2013)

mega geile big brother bilder. wusst garnet, dass es so schöne finninen gibt ;-) :thx:


----------



## Vasin90 (30 Jan. 2022)

Ruffah schrieb:


> *BBFinland8_Iida_and_Pia_Shower_28092012-RUFFAH*
> Anybody have this working link or re upload link??


----------



## Punisher (30 Jan. 2022)

viele Links sind tot


----------

